# Generar una humilde senal senoidal con la computadora parece imposible.



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 15, 2011)

Hola:

Quiero medir la inductancia de una bobina. Asi que dije: como no tengo generador de audio me bajo algun programa para generar una senal senoidal. He bajado varios, tanto para linux como para windows, pero todos son iguales: lo que veo en el osciloscopio, a tan solo 2000Hz, es una funcion escalonada que aproxima el seno. 

Asi que la pregunta es: tengo que comprar un integrado generador de funciones y la computadora no me sirve para nada, o existe software capaz de generar onda senoidal de baja distorsion?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Sep 15, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Quiero medir la inductancia de una bobina. Asi que dije: como no tengo generador de audio me bajo algun programa para generar una senal senoidal. He bajado varios, tanto para linux como para windows, pero todos son iguales: lo que veo en el osciloscopio, a tan solo 2000Hz, es una funcion escalonada que aproxima el seno.
> 
> Asi que la pregunta es: tengo que comprar un integrado generador de funciones y la computadora no me sirve para nada, o existe software capaz de generar onda senoidal de baja distorsion?



Hola Amigo, añade un filtro RC, el valor deberas calcularlo en funcion a la fcia. que necesites.-


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2011)

En que te basás para decir que la escalonada no te sirve?

Como pensas hacer la medición?


----------



## jorger (Sep 15, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> tengo que comprar un integrado generador de funciones y la computadora no me sirve para nada, o existe software capaz de generar onda senoidal de baja distorsion?


El Multitone generator va muy bien, cero distorsiones, puedes elegir el tipo de onda (entre ellas la senoidal), mezclar varias frecuencias, hacer que valla aumentando de a poco.. tiene varias funciones interesantes.
Yo lo utilizo para averiguar la Fs de los altavoces..

Si este programa también te da problemas de distorsión es cosa de la tarjeta de sonido del pc, a veces me pasa con el portatil que ya tiene unos añitos..

Un saludo.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 15, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Quiero medir la inductancia de una bobina. Asi que dije: como no tengo generador de audio me bajo algun programa para generar una senal senoidal. He bajado varios, tanto para linux como para windows, pero todos son iguales: lo que veo en el osciloscopio, a tan solo 2000Hz, es una funcion escalonada que aproxima el seno.
> 
> Asi que la pregunta es: tengo que comprar un integrado generador de funciones y la computadora no me sirve para nada, o existe software capaz de generar onda senoidal de baja distorsion?




lamento decirte que estas pifiandole al problema, si bien es cierto que bajo algunas condiciones obtengas senoidales demasiado pobres de resolucion, este no es un problema necesariamente del software, sino que viene por el lado del hardware, por ejemplo, si usaras una simple placa de sonido onboard lo mas probable que pase va a ser lo que decis, ahora, si probas hacer lo mismo con una SBlaster Live o mejor una audigy, obtendras una senoidal limpia, de muy baja distorsion desde 1Hz hasta los 20Khz, digo hasta 20 y no 22 porque a partir de los 20Khz comienzan a aparecer cosas raras dependiendo de como este constituido el filtro paso bajo interno de la placa de sonido. te lo digo porque ya sufrí ese problema

ante la duda proba bajarte el audiotester, es muuy bueno.


----------



## retrofit (Sep 15, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Quiero medir la inductancia de una bobina. Asi que dije: como no tengo generador de audio me bajo algun programa para generar una senal senoidal. He bajado varios, tanto para linux como para windows, pero todos son iguales: lo que veo en el osciloscopio, a tan solo 2000Hz, es una funcion escalonada que aproxima el seno.
> 
> Asi que la pregunta es: tengo que comprar un integrado generador de funciones y la computadora no me sirve para nada, o existe software capaz de generar onda senoidal de baja distorsion?



Un buen programa de edición de audio es el Adobe Audition Pro, con este programa puedes generar tonos de audio, DTMF, Ruido rosa, blanco y marron etc etc.

Saludos.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 15, 2011)

Lo del filtro pasabajos fue lo primero que se me ocurrio, y estaba calculandolo cuando vi que el problema era mas complicado, porque para cortar a 1000KHz una combinacion era 160ohm + 1uf que, a 1000KHz, carga la salida del la tarjeta (on board) con una impedancia bastante baja y la frecuencia de corte se va de paseo. 

Me imagino que se entiende, no? El problema es que la impedancia de salida de la tarjeta debe ser alta. Asi que voy a usar una PC a la que puedo enchufarle una vieja tarjeta Yamaha que viene con ampli de potencia intercalable. Aqui la Zo sera < 8ohms, quiero creer, aunque nunca le conecte un parlante para ver que pasa. 

Y ademas el DAC debe ser mejor que DAC de jugete de una a bordo. Lo que no comprendo es que la cuantizacion deberia dar por lo menos 256 niveles de tension, que es una buena resolucion para una tarjeta, supongo, pero en el osciloscopio se puede ver la cuantizacion o yo no se de que hablo. 

Ahora, parece que la mayoria de Uds no pone ningun filtro a la salida y no tiene nada que objetar, asi que ademas de una mejor tarjeta, porque tengo entendido que cualquier tarjeta es mejor que sonido a bordo, voy a bajarme el Adobe Audition Pro. Alguno de Uds oyo hablar de JACK? Eso me sirve para algo? Porque es open source (generalmente gratuito) y anda en LInux.


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 15, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> ...Y ademas el DAC debe ser mejor que DAC de jugete de una a bordo. Lo que no comprendo es que la cuantizacion deberia dar por lo menos 256 niveles de tension, que es una buena resolucion para una tarjeta, supongo, pero en el osciloscopio se puede ver la cuantizacion o yo no se de que hablo.


 Me parece que es lo último, que estás confundiendo la cuantización de los niveles de tensión con la cuantización temporal.
Aunque tu tarjeta sea de 24bits, si el DAC esta trabajando a 44.1KHz (por ejemplo), una señal de 2KHz va a estar compuesta por 22 escalones -->  bastante visibles, pero que si la medición se hace dentro del rango apropiado *no importan*.


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hay un diseño de elektor
http://www.sillanumsoft.org/ZRLC.htm


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 15, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que es lo último, que estás confundiendo la cuantización de los niveles de tensión con la cuantización temporal.
> Aunque tu tarjeta sea de 24bits, si el DAC esta trabajando a 44.1KHz (por ejemplo), una señal de 2KHz va a estar compuesta por 22 escalones -->  bastante visibles, pero que si la medición se hace dentro del rango apropiado *no importan*.



Admirable, 44.1 * 10**3 / (2 * 10**3) = aprox 22 ! Tendria que agarrar los libros. Y gracias por el "No importa". Significa que no necesito un filtro externo, que por otra parte tendria que cambiar para cada frecuencia de prueba. [Es simple: 1/44.1kHz= 22.7us; 1/2Khz= 500us. Con un periodo de 500us, y una freq de muestreo de 44.1kHz (Tm=22.7us) solo se puede muestrear 500/22.7= 22.02 veces.]

@tiopepe123: gracias por el link.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 15, 2011)

Eduardo dijo:


> Me parece que es lo último, que estás confundiendo la cuantización de los niveles de tensión con la cuantización temporal.
> Aunque tu tarjeta sea de 24bits, si el DAC esta trabajando a 44.1KHz (por ejemplo), una señal de 2KHz va a estar compuesta por 22 escalones -->  bastante visibles, pero que si la medición se hace dentro del rango apropiado *no importan*.




hasta ahi todo correcto eduardo, pero que se vean o no los escalones en la salida de la placa de audio no depende de la cuantizacion temporal, depende de como este constituido el filtro paso bajo de dicha placa, por ejemplo en la placa SBlaster Live! (que tengo tirada dentro de algun cajon) que tuve oportunidad de chequearla, producto de que con la placa onboard que tenia en ese momento me pasaba lo mismo que a enrique, la salida es PURA entre 10hz y 20khz, a partir de ahi empiezan a aparecer fenomenos raros producto del alliasing del filtro de salida, el cual si no me equivoco es de tipo eliptico de 8vo orden o superior, con lo cual era increiblemente plana la placa de sonido hasta los 20khz, pero a partir de ahi mataba todo lo que generaba, incluyendo los escalones de la cuantizacion.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 16, 2011)

@hazard_1998: y yo le coloque una Yamaha OPL3, muy vieja, y la senal se ve al pelo. Yo queria comparar especificaciones del YMF-719, el chipset de la OPL3, con las de la tarjeta onboard. Ahora ya NO necesito comparar nada! Entre parentesis, las specs del YMF-719 nunca las encontre.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 16, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> @hazard_1998: y yo le coloque una Yamaha OPL3, muy vieja, y la senal se ve al pelo. Yo queria comparar especificaciones del YMF-719, el chipset de la OPL3, con las de la tarjeta onboard. Ahora ya NO necesito comparar nada! Entre parentesis, las specs del YMF-719 nunca las encontre.



jjajaj


la vieja OPL3! es un cañito esa placa!

pusiste algun filtro aparte?


----------



## Eduardo (Sep 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> hasta ahi todo correcto eduardo, pero que se vean o no los escalones en la salida de la placa de audio no depende de la cuantizacion temporal, depende de como este constituido el filtro paso bajo de dicha placa, por ejemplo en la placa SBlaster Live! (que tengo tirada dentro de algun cajon) que tuve oportunidad de chequearla, producto de que con la placa onboard que tenia en ese momento me pasaba lo mismo que a enrique, la salida es PURA entre 10hz y 20khz, a partir de ahi empiezan a aparecer fenomenos raros producto del alliasing del filtro de salida, el cual si no me equivoco es de tipo eliptico de 8vo orden o superior, con lo cual era increiblemente plana la placa de sonido hasta los 20khz, pero a partir de ahi mataba todo lo que generaba, incluyendo los escalones de la cuantizacion.


Si el pibe dice que ve un "seno escalonado" es porque el filtro del DAC de su tarjeta sea pobre o inexistente. Salvo claro, que esté llamando "seno escalonado" a cualquier cosa inesperada.

Lo que vos comentás obviamente corresponde a una tarjeta con un filtro, pero me llama la atención un filtro de 8vo orden analógico simplemente porque ahí no hace falta un orden tan grande, porque el problema del aliasing se dá *en la conversion AD*, no en la DA.

A la salida es suficiente un filtro modesto como suavización de precaución por la saturación y alinealidades de las etapas de potencia que pudieran conectarse, porque no se produce ninguna generación de componentes de menor frecuencia.
Si por el tipo de aplicación es indispensable una salida con un buen filtrado, es más negocio subir un poco la frecuencia de corte del filtro y aumentar la velocidad de muestreo, porque cuanto más abrupto es un corte peor es la respuesta en fase y en consecuencia se nos deforma la señal al acercarse a la zona de corte.

Lo que veías a partir de los 20KHz me parece mas una falla del soft, que generaba WAVs con señales de frecuencia superior a la de Nyquist. En cuyo caso ni bien te acercaras y te pasaras de Fs/2 ibas a ver un seno modulado en baja frecuencia.


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 16, 2011)

hazard_1998 dijo:


> jjajaj
> 
> 
> la vieja OPL3! es un cañito esa placa!
> ...



No. Estoy jugando con la frecuencia. Medir la bobina me parece cosa facil. Un metodo parte de medir r de la bobina y aplicar division de tension entre Zbob y un resitor R en serie. Le di con ese. Tengo una fuente de 5V/5A, y tambien por division de tension en continua saco r si afino la punteria. El problema esta en AC. Porque el flaco dice "usar un tester". Pero flor de testers que deben tener alla. El mio es bueno pero no es competencia para el osciloscopio, logico (a ojo de buen cubero puedo estimar dos digitos). Pero el tester me da precision al medir tension y el osciloscopio no. Para peor tengo una sola sonda. 

Pero el osciloscopio, sin tocar, una vez comenzada la medicion, ni el atenuador ni la base de tiempo, yo mido tantos centimetros de amplitud para la tension entregada por la OPL3 y tantos cm para la tension sobre el inductor. Y conociendo r y R se acabo  el problema. Hay metodos mas comodos pero tendria que tener un  milivoltimetro. O un software que maneje LINE OUT y LINE IN de la OPL3 al mismo tiempo. Puff... ciao.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Sep 17, 2011)

ENRIQUESTEFANINI dijo:


> No. Estoy jugando con la frecuencia. Medir la bobina me parece cosa facil. Un metodo parte de medir r de la bobina y aplicar division de tension entre Zbob y un resitor R en serie. Le di con ese. Tengo una fuente de 5V/5A, y tambien por division de tension en continua saco r si afino la punteria. El problema esta en AC. Porque el flaco dice "usar un tester". Pero flor de testers que deben tener alla. El mio es bueno pero no es competencia para el osciloscopio, logico (a ojo de buen cubero puedo estimar dos digitos). Pero el tester me da precision al medir tension y el osciloscopio no. Para peor tengo una sola sonda.
> 
> Pero el osciloscopio, sin tocar, una vez comenzada la medicion, ni el atenuador ni la base de tiempo, yo mido tantos centimetros de amplitud para la tension entregada por la OPL3 y tantos cm para la tension sobre el inductor. Y conociendo r y R se acabo  el problema. Hay metodos mas comodos pero tendria que tener un  milivoltimetro. O un software que maneje LINE OUT y LINE IN de la OPL3 al mismo tiempo. Puff... ciao.


che, y no es mas barato comprar un inductametro?.. yo tengo un Escort mod ELC 133A y anda muy bien


----------



## tiopepe123 (Sep 17, 2011)

Si no buscas parametros "raros" como la Q o el ESR y similares realmente no vale la pena complicarse la vida por ebay hay modelos por cuatro monedas.

Tambien por la red hay uno con un pic16f623 llamado precise LC y sus multiples link's, tambien por ebay

http://py2wm.qsl.br/LC_meter/LC_meter-e.html


----------



## ENRIQUESTEFANINI (Sep 18, 2011)

Pero yo hago una pregunta. Comprar por unos centavos. Pero entonces el flete sale diez veces lo que compré.


----------

